# It looks.. so.. wrong.



## Nikki39293 (Mar 11, 2006)

So this evening I had my 11yo help me bathe the 2 neighborhood boys I was babysitting and they was both circumcised. Alex gave the 8yo his bath and I didnt pay attention as I was dealing with the squirming 2yo, but when i looked down and saw alex, then I looked at the 2yo's penis ... it really really hit me, it looked so... awfull .. the scar... the.. exposed head looked like it belonged inside... just... wow It never hit me so hard until I saw it more or less side by side..

Wow...

Why do we do this to kids?? Wow.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki39293*
Wow...

Why do we do this to kids?? Wow.

Those of us here don't, but I know what you mean.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

I did it to my son (I was young and stupid) and I know what you mean about it looking wrong. It just looks flat-out bizarre to me and I don't even know why I did it--DH is intact.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

ITA. Most of my friends' boys are intact (all except for one who's expecting next month who won't be probably once he's born







and three who are older so their mom didn't know and she's an intactavist -sp?- now) and it looks so normal to me now! Both my brothers were cut and so that used to be "normal" to me. Then a couple weeks ago at a library story time I saw a cut boy's diaper being changed... it did look so wrong... He had a terrible diaper rash too (we EC so I will never have to deal with that most likely...) and that made me sad also... he was screaming the whole time! Dd didn't know what to think and kept giving me and the boy sideways glances.

love and peace.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree circ'd looks so exposed and odd to me. All the boys in my family are intact so I've only seen a few in my life that were circ'd








Recently I babysat a friends 2 yr old and I honestly never knew he was circ'd until I changed him, I guess I just assumed he was intact and it kinda shocked me when I saw it and I felt really bad for him. Of course I didn't say anything to my friend when she picked him up but I admit it really got to me.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

After having ds i hadnt seen anouther baby boy getting a diaper change until ds was almost 1 when i saw the poor thing i almost burst into tears. Then i was filled with rage that so many little ones are being abused this way because dr will still do it. uke


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean. 3yo intact ds has noticed it, too. He was getting out of the shower with dh and started giggling and pointing to dh's circed penis saying,"Daddy has a round penis! Why is Daddy's penis round?" It hit me then that the "locker room" argument will most likely be reversed on those boys who _are_ circumcised (why do you look that way? mom, why do some boys have a foreskin and I don't?). Even around here, I think there will be enough uncirc'ed boys around for that conversation to happen. A lot.
Because it looks wrong. Because it is wrong.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't bring myelf to see it even...a woman next to me was changing her son at an amusement park we were at...and it just looked so abnormal (the tip was so pink and the shaft skin was so fair--blonde kid). Whenever I see a circ'd penis now, it just looks scarred to me







and I feel sad.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Pretty creepy looking.


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree, they always look oddly coloured and sore, and not....right.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Thinking back, I realized that most of the babies I babysat as a young teenager, were little girls. So I haven't actually seen too many circ'd babies. There was one circ'd baby that I used to babysit, and his penis defintiely DID look wrong. He had suffered from a botched circumcision, and had lost a good portion of his penis. He is the main reason why I decided to never EVER risk a circumcision with my own babies.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I completely know what you mean. It looks so wrong.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

For me, growing up in intact culture, exposed glans meant sexually aroused adult man. When I lived in USA and saw for the first time a circumcised child I felt physically ill, I almost puked. I was so shocked, my brain went to knots. I had to go away and cry. It was the starting point for my intactivism. Until that moment I had never even heard that there was such things done to babies.

I keep that memory in mind, it also helps me to understand people and their comments from circumcising countries - it is a huge cultural step to take to get over of the weirdness of natural penis if all you have seen is the cut version.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

This is the key to ending circumcision. We all look out at the world through lenses that are coloured by our culture. We become unaware of the biases and the brainwashing that we absorb into our consciousness. Just one example--women are always worried about the size of their noses, butts, legs, busts but you never hear about a woman that is concerned about that little channel that runs from her nose to the middle of her top lip. Why? because it is not distinguished in language. We don't have a word for that part so it is invisible to us. We also have no concerns about it. If some cosmetics manufacturer decided to call it your "neola" and made a special cream for it and started to draw attention to all the problems you could have with your neola, pretty soon we'd be concerned about it.

As N. American women start to change the lens that they look at the male penis with, intact foreskins will become prized and protected. It's amazing really that we almost managed to wipe out the intact foreskin and now it is coming back strong. Won't it be a wonderful day when any of us can change a boy's diaper and see 100% intact genitalia on boys just like we see with girls?
Baybee


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I was babysitting a baby boy several months ago. He was of mixed races and he had beautiful chocolate brown skin. I was horrified when I changed his diaper. I expected him to be cut, because the rate is so high where I live, but I hated to see it. He had a loose circ, and the shaft skin covered about 1/3 of the glans. His shaft skin was the brown color, but his exposed glans was pale pink. This skin color difference was further highlighted by the thin scar on the very edge of remnant foreskin. The scar was deep black and crumpled looking all the way around (the crush line from the suture against the plastibell?). The skin color difference was so shocking. It really looked so incomplete, so amputated. Here is this beautiful baby with this beautiful dark soft skin, and there is a chunk of him missing!







It was just so obvious he was missing a chunk of his body!


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

After my son was born, I couldn't believe how weird my friends little boys penises looked when they were having their diaper changed or were running around naked. I never expected to really even notice. Honestly, their penises look small. I was surprised by that.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
I never expected to really even notice. Honestly, their penises look small. I was surprised by that.

I know. And it sounds like such a terrible thing to say.

I've seen two circed baby boys lately and their penises were just... tiny. Like pathologically, weirdly, abnormally tiny.
One looked like a second "outtie" belly button with no visible penis at all, and the other was just really, really small with an exposed glans.

I had to look away.


----------



## Nikki39293 (Mar 11, 2006)

I just feel like asking their parents why they chose to do this.. But I know I cant do it in a nice way, so im keeping my mouth [email protected]!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki39293*
I just feel like asking their parents why they chose to do this.. But I know I cant do it in a nice way, so im keeping my mouth [email protected]!

I found one of those websites created by parents to show the progress of their children and this ONE kid's circumstances is truly heartbreaking. He was born with heart problem and required surgery and long journey of recovery in the hospital. What angered me was they showed a picture of him all swaddled being held by a nurse and the caption read:

---

Resident Dr. Melissa **** and Dr. **** checking Ryan's circumcision that he had gotten earlier that day before he could go home. Melissa was also an angel in disguise. She talked to us like we were friends and listened to our concerns about Ryan. She even held Ryan if he was crying and his nurse was busy.
(Melissa **** has since become our pediatrician.)

---

I *know* we're not allowed to link to private sites (and public sites like Webshots and SmugMug), but I signed the guestbook... which is fortunate to have the option, telling them that I was surprised they'd put him through an unnecessary and harmful surgery especially given his battle to stay alive and thrive. It's one of those times I wish I had the power of number to get others to say the same thing so they'll be more likely to follow the links I provided... including this one! All posts are moderated, so in a way that's good because they'll HAVE to read it (as opposed to it being an abandoned guestbook where I don't know if they know they have new posts), but I think they'll probably discard it which is the negative to having a moderated guestbook.

I've seen other pictures including bath pics and getting back to the subject: You're right! It looks SO WRONG!!! They went on to have 2 more sons... all branded with permanently-exposed glans and a circ scar.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

I know with the two kids I seen who had their diaper changed one was a 6 month old instead of a balloon look he had a folded back rounded look maybe that what was a buried penis. The other boy who was like 3 yrs old getting dippy changed his area was not small but definetly obviously that he was missing a chunk that he looked more butchered than the 6 month old .


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree. Even though my husband is circed, I'm always taken aback when I see a little one with a circed penis. It just doesn't look normal to me.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I'm with Kia. Seeing the glans in my culture only happens during sexual arousal ... and when I first found out what circumcision is, I wondered why parents would want their baby boys to look permanently sexually aroused. It not only looks wrong, it's physiologically and sexually wrong as well. I truly struggle when I think of how parents can do this to their children. I really, really can't fathom how they can do it. It disturbs me in so many ways. Why do they wish to see their baby boy looking sexually aroused?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I saw a loose circ on a two year old at a LLL playgroup two days ago. It's been haunting me since then.

Little fair skinned boy, such a white little penis with an only slightly different glans. The mother had obviously dutifully pulled back the remnant skin, I would think. It was 'nicely' bunched up behind the glans and it looked sooooo, unbelievably telling of what happened to him.

I'm sitting here crying. It was the first time I saw a circumcised child in real life.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

I am not normally a shy kind of person when it comes to nudity, but I actually feel embarassed for little ones who are forced to walk around with their glans exposed. (like in the changeroom at the YMCA or something) So very strange









Take care,
Tara


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I totally agree. My ds had taken to kind of making fun of the neigbors son's penis because he is cut and ds thinks it looks funny (which it does!). Of course, I told him to knock it off and then we explained to him why his looks different but I still felt bad. Around here, circumcision stands at only about 30% of boys now, so that poor kid is going to be set up for teasing








My nephew and my son were born a month apart. He was intact for the first week or two and then they had him cut. The difference in size was astonishing. I mean, before they were about the same size, but after, his was about half the size it had been. Then on top of that it healed wrong and they had to cut even more off at 8 months. He has like nothing left and they dont know if his penis even functions-because at 6 years old he has NEVER had an erection and anyone with boys will tell you that is NOT normal!! Yet my brother did it to his next two


----------



## anony (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *little_monkeys*
I totally agree. My ds had taken to kind of making fun of the neigbors son's penis because he is cut and ds thinks it looks funny (which it does!). Of course, I told him to knock it off and then we explained to him why his looks different but I still felt bad. Around here, circumcision stands at only about 30% of boys now, so that poor kid is going to be set up for teasing








My nephew and my son were born a month apart. He was intact for the first week or two and then they had him cut. The difference in size was astonishing. I mean, before they were about the same size, but after, his was about half the size it had been. Then on top of that it healed wrong and they had to cut even more off at 8 months. He has like nothing left and they dont know if his penis even functions-because at 6 years old he has NEVER had an erection and anyone with boys will tell you that is NOT normal!! Yet my brother did it to his next two









Wow, that's pretty awful. I feel real sorry for your nephew. That's the kind of sexually repressive mutilation that can drive a boy to grow into a man with some serious self-esteem and depression issues. I honestly think those kinds of unfortunate scarring cases can lead to these boys growing into criminals or anti-social people who are hell bent on taking out their rage on the world. I know I'd start feeling that way if I had been mutilated to the point of the penis becoming completely desensitized, dysfunctional and sexually useless. Think about how mentally traumatic that can be, especially knowing it was a medically unecessary thing your parents did out of unwise foolhardy "tradition." It sows the seeds for some great unhappiness.


----------

